# Echolotbilder deuten



## nosports (26. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,
ich hab mir vor kurzen ein Echolot zugelegt, bisher kannte ich nur die typischen, die nur die Tiefe anzeigen. ^^
Ich sage nun erstmal nichts zum Gewässer, sondern frage einfach mal in die Runde, was sagen diese Bilder dem eingefleischten Echolotfan?

Gruss


----------



## Lemmingx (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Leider, sehe zumindest ich, nur ein verspiegeltes undeutlich zu erkennendes Display.


----------



## Dominik.L (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

mir sagen die vor allem das du den automatischen tiefenbereich einstellen solltest


----------



## Möwe01 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> mir sagen die vor allem das du den automatischen tiefenbereich einstellen solltest


 
Das sehe ich auch so, falsche Tiefenbereichseinstellung
Bedienanleitung lesen und üben


----------



## Korken (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Bedienungsanleitung unbedingt lesen - wäre meine Empfehlung|bigeyes


----------



## nosports (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Erm, 0-6 Meter ist leider die kleinste Einstellung bei dem Gerät. -.-

EDIT: Um es mal aufzudecken, ich wohne in Krummhörn, die Kanäle sehen mit ganz ganz wenigen Ausnahmen überall so aus. (1-1,5M Tiefe)
Ist die Annahme richtig, dass das Echolot auf Bild nr 1 Ca 3 Meter tief Schlamm sieht, wohingegen auf Bild 2 der Boden eher fest ist?


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

http://blog.angeln.de/praxis/bootsangeln/echolotbilder-richtig-lesen-lernen/

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja ein wenig.


----------



## nosports (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Danke für den Link, das hatte ich aber schonmal gelesen, bevor ich das Echolot hatte. Hab das mal mit meinen bildern verglichen,
aber so recht weiter hilft mir das nicht. Auf den Bildern dort kann man genau erkennen, was zu dem boden gehört. ich will das auch so 
Hilft schonmal etwas weiter, danke.
Aber dies hier:
"Ein weicher, Schlammiger oder bewachsener führt zu einer schmalen Graulinie."
Gut, es sollte bei meinen Bildern extrem schlammig gewesen sein, daher erkennt man eventuell kaum eine Graulinie. 
Die erste schwarze Linie ist ja nur irgendwie so eine Art Lebenszeichenlinie (vermute ich).
Die zweite sind dann Wasserverwirbelungen direkt am7unter dem Sensor, denke ich.
Nur warum ist zwischen der dritten und der vierten (der grauen) Linie nichts zu sehen? Sollte die graue Linie nicht an der schwarzen anliegen? Wie ist der "whitespace" zu erklären?


----------



## ragbar (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Ich hab das x4-pro auch und das ist der manuelle Tiefenbereich von 0-6m. Einfach auf automatischen Tiefenbereich stellen, mal in tieferem Wasser testen, dann wird alles gut.
Auch zum Thema, aber englisch: http://www.stripersonline.com/t/807...nterpreting-lowrance-x-4-any-help-appreciated


----------



## nosports (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Wie erkennst du, dass es der manuelle Tiefenbereich ist und nicht der automatische? o0
(Ich weiss nicht welcher Modus auf den Bildern gerade aktiv war, da ich oefters zwischen manuell und auto gewechselt hatte und bei beiden immer 0-6M angezeigt wurde.)

Das Problem ist das das Wasser hier Kilometerweise nur max 1,5M tief ist. Mehr als 3 Meter Wassertiefe gibt es nur ein ganz paar Stellen, die von mir aus gesehen mit dem Boot Stunden entfernt liegen. ^^
In 2 Wochen bin ich wohl wieder mal an der Hieve nen Schneider machen. Da sind aber 25 Meter tiefe stellen, bin mal gespannt auf das Testergebnis.


----------



## Daniel1983 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

In so flachen Kanälen dient ein Echo wirklich nur zur Tiefenbestimmung, Fisch wirst du praktisch nicht sehen... da der ausgestrahlte Kegel nur einen Durchmesser von wenigen cm. haben wird.

Gruss


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Ich glaub du stellst an dein Echolot zu hohe Ansprüche. Das ist kein Hi-Techgerät das auf bestimmte Frequenzen umschalten kann. Da bräuchtest du andere Geber und ein stärkeres und leider auch vielfach teueres Gerät. Nimm die Bodenlinie als Parameter für Berge und Löcher. Schau dir Windrichtung und Strömung an und probier es in der An- oder Abdrift der jeweiligen Stellen.


----------



## ragbar (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Nö ,nö, das X4 *pro*, das er ja hat, hat sogar zwei unterschiedliche Sendekegel, die mit dem mitgelieferten Geber auch funktionieren.
Das ist kein Gerät der unteren Ränge, sondern bietet gute Grundfunktionen. 
Ich hatte mich am Anfang bei meinem auch über den doch recht großen Tiefenbereich im Flachwasser gewundert, aber nach einer Fahrt durch etwas tieferes Wasser war alles gut.

Jedoch ist es kein ausgesprochenes Flachwasserecholot,dazu sind beide Sendekegel nicht optimal. Dazu bräuchte es einen Broadview- Geber, den ich mir mal zusätzlich für mein altes x85 gekauft hab'. Der paßt aber leider nicht zum X4 pro, sonst hätte ich das auch schon probiert.


----------



## Dominik.L (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

bei maximal 1,5 m tiefe ist sowieso die frage was man mit einem echolot will. oder gibt es schon ein paar löcher über 2,5 m tiefe die du damit suchen willst?

fische findest du damit keine, die bodenstuktur kannst du abklopfen und wenn es keine löcher zum suchen gibt sehe ich keinen sinn darin, ein echolot zu verwenden.


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Ich habe das Echolot auch. Es funktioniert gut. Bei 1m Wassertiefe nutzt es dir jedoch wenig. Soweit ich mir erinnere steht in der Bedienungsanleitung Mindestwassertiefe 1,5m (ab Geber)
Die Wassertiefe hast du nicht,(du hast 1m und 1,3m)  folglich schlechte Darstellung.
Ansonsten hast du mit deiner Deutung gar nicht mal so unrecht.


----------



## nosports (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Danke euch Leute.



Dominik.L schrieb:


> bei maximal 1,5 m tiefe ist sowieso die frage was man mit einem echolot will. oder gibt es schon ein paar löcher über 2,5 m tiefe die du damit suchen willst?


Unter anderen Haargenau darum wolltwe ich eines haben. Leider war mit dem Auffinden bisher Fehlanzeige.
Dann wollte ich, wenn ich mal an Gewässern bin wo es tiefer ist leichter die Steilkanten finden und zu guterletzt wollte ich eines haben, weil es einfach auf ein Boot gehört. Ich bin in der Nordsee und im Watt gross geworden, irgendwo hat sich das mal eingeprägt, dass man ein Echolot einfach an Bord hat. Punkt. #c


----------



## Paragon (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Echolotbilder deuten*

Hallo vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite noch weiter die hat sehr viele Infos um Echolote oder Echolotbilder. 
http://echolot-angeln.de/blog/

Vieles ist ganz schön technisch aber wenn du die Technik erstmal verstanden hast wirst du fast alle Fragen zum Echolot selbst beantworten können. Frohes lesen!#6


----------

